# 2009 2500HD/3500HD SRW- Gas or Diesel?



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Well, it's back to the age old arguement- Gas or Diesel? I'm looking to trade up to a newer truck (just getting fed up with costly repairs and no warranty). 

Now, I've gotten a price of $31,500 on a new 2009 Chevy 3500HD SRW with the 6.0L V8 (gas) W/T1 Package, RC/LB, and a 8'Fisher plow.

I also got a price of $43,500 for a similarly equipped truck, but a 2500HD with the D-Max, and no plow.

Now- anyone out there with the NBS 2500HD/3500HD trucks with the Gas engines- what kind of mileage are you seeing with the new 6L80E trans? Does this trans have the ability to "manually shift" like the Allison?
Adequate power from the 6.0L (I have one in my current truck but don't have the new trans or 3.73 gearing)?

What kind of mileage are you D-Max guys seeing?

I'm a college student on a somewhat tight budget, I tow max of 10K during the summer months, and plow in the winter.

Thoughts?


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

I have the d-max and get 15+ around town towing a 5000lb trailer...nephew has the same truck with the 6.0, and gets 12-13 around town w/o towing. Yes the 6.0 has the same style tranny as the ally. Both trucks are NBS 07's reg cabs. I got my dmax for 34k w/o a plow. This was when the 08 were just comming out, and diesel prices were on the rise.
Think I read on here that the 09-10 dmax is not vailable with a plow prep. Voids waranty if you put a plow on them.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I cant vouch for the newer models but I have an '04 2500HD 6.0 and a '05 2500HD 6.6 LLY Duramax. I have plowed and towed with both myself and after you use the Duramax you wont want anything else. You will be fine with the 6.0, but if you can afford the maintenance and payments on a Duramax, go that route. You wont be disappointed!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

D-max, d-max, d-max....i dont need to say it again! Look around, you can probably find an 06-08, maybe even 09 slightly used kicking around for A LOT less money than what your quoted for on a new one and would still be under warranty. Depreciation hits hard as soon as you take it off the lot, why not let someone else take the hit for you? Got my 06 w/ 10k miles for $28k in April, sticker on it was around $60k when it was new in 06. I still have my bumper to bumper warranty until the end of October this year and my powertrain warranty until 2011.

I'm seeing about 17-18 MPG in my truck but that's because i really like the sound of my exhaust =]


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Question: Would I void the warranty putting a plow on an Ex/CC truck without plow prep (as I don't believe plow prep was an option with the diesel/crew or extended cab?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

mkwl;806066 said:


> Question: Would I void the warranty putting a plow on an Ex/CC truck without plow prep?


Yes you'd certainly be opening a door for it to happen that I wouldn't recommend.

It can depend on the dealer whom is actually performing any warranty work. Some will overlook it as long as there's no need to get a regional GM rep involved or there's no dispute as to the cause of the warranty work needed but it's not worth the risk to take a chance that may burn you later. If you intended to install a plow then get a truck that's plow prep equipped.


----------



## azandy (Oct 15, 2008)

*09 Chev*

I have an 09 Chev ext cab with the plow package and 6.0 liter gas. I can put a 8'2" Boss plow on it but won't. The fuel mileage is better than the old ones but this truck driveline is poor. It doesn't shift right and has no power at all. I can barely pull a skid loader trailer behind it. I can't even imagine putting a plow on this thing. I'm trying to get GM to buy it back or I'll trade it in and loose big. I should never had traded in my Duramax. GM sent a rep to my dealer to drive it and said they don't have a way to fix the problem. Not really sure how this is possible. Pulling a trailer down the Hwy at 65mph and it won't shift up. It runs at 3500 rpm and gets 5.1 mpg. This new GM 6 speed transmission is not going to make it.


----------



## Evan528 (Jan 12, 2000)

azandy;806121 said:


> I have an 09 Chev ext cab with the plow package and 6.0 liter gas. I can put a 8'2" Boss plow on it but won't. The fuel mileage is better than the old ones but this truck driveline is poor. It doesn't shift right and has no power at all. I can barely pull a skid loader trailer behind it. I can't even imagine putting a plow on this thing. I'm trying to get GM to buy it back or I'll trade it in and loose big. I should never had traded in my Duramax. GM sent a rep to my dealer to drive it and said they don't have a way to fix the problem. Not really sure how this is possible. Pulling a trailer down the Hwy at 65mph and it won't shift up. It runs at 3500 rpm and gets 5.1 mpg. This new GM 6 speed transmission is not going to make it.


Hire a lemon law lawyer in your area. Easy process and you WILL get results.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Hmm. If you go diesel, my suggestion is pre-07 if you don't want to deal with all the new emissions junk (esp. the DPF). Anything bigger than reg. cab with the dmax and a plow would void warranty. As for the new 6-speed, it does have manual tapshift. The guy I bought my truck off of picked up an 09 reg. cab with the 6.0. I might just ask him how he likes it.



azandy;806121 said:


> I have an 09 Chev ext cab with the plow package and 6.0 liter gas. I can put a 8'2" Boss plow on it but won't. The fuel mileage is better than the old ones but this truck driveline is poor. It doesn't shift right and has no power at all. I can barely pull a skid loader trailer behind it. I can't even imagine putting a plow on this thing. I'm trying to get GM to buy it back or I'll trade it in and loose big. I should never had traded in my Duramax. GM sent a rep to my dealer to drive it and said they don't have a way to fix the problem. Not really sure how this is possible. Pulling a trailer down the Hwy at 65mph and it won't shift up. It runs at 3500 rpm and gets 5.1 mpg. This new GM 6 speed transmission is not going to make it.


I personally think that its just a general thing with the 6-speeds. Alot of 1/2 ton owners are saying the same. 6 gears, but it doesn't know how to make up its mind. I think that they might be mapped out for economy a little more, and the shift points are matching for that fuel economy. Alot of 6-speeds (although I dont think the same problem exists for the Allison) are doing this, even my mom's 09 Mercury Mariner. And unless I am wrong, but to my understanding, the HD's with the 6.0 get the 6L90, not the 6L80.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

OKay- if I do decide to go with a gasser (if I decide to go with a new truck)- would I be better off with the 3.73 gearing or the 4.10 gearing? The dealer has both, and the 3.73 is $4K cheaper...


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

I went from a 3:73 6.0L to one with 4:11s and I lost about 4 mpg. Same truck otherwise. I wish I would of ot another with 3:73s I do more driveing while not seriously working the truck than when I am working it. So I would use the MPG more than the power.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

If you want better unloaded MPG's you want 3.73's. If you want more pulling power while loaded then you want the 4.10's. It's all in what you want and intended to use it for.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Any mileage figures for the 3.73's versus the 4.10's. I'd be pulling a 10K max dump trailer 20 times a year or so and plowing with the truck...

Thoughts?


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*Well I did not go to college but,*

to me there is around a $17,000 price difference after you put the plow on the diesel. By the time you wear out the gas motor you will have depreciated the truck on your taxes, it will be several years old, worked hard, probably will not look that great. If it were my hard earned money, I don't think spending $17,000 extra on a pick-up that will depreciate in real dollars of value everyday is smart just to have a diesel. I am sure others may disagree, but thats my .02. I think the 6.0 motor in those trucks is a good overall value, and the diesel option is way over rated and priced as well. Best of luck with your purchase.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

mkwl;806576 said:


> Any mileage figures for the 3.73's versus the 4.10's. I'd be pulling a 10K max dump trailer 20 times a year or so and plowing with the truck...
> 
> Thoughts?


Then I would go with the 3.73's. The low first gear ratio in the trans (much lower that you're used to in fact) makes up for any off idle/low speed ratio loss from the 4.10's anyway.

Whats also interesting and very different with these transmissions is that they have no "direct" gear in them. 1st thru 4th are underdriven (obviously) and 5th and 6th are both overdriven...there is no 1:1 direct ratio.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

gd8boltman;806605 said:


> to me there is around a $17,000 price difference after you put the plow on the diesel. By the time you wear out the gas motor you will have depreciated the truck on your taxes, it will be several years old, worked hard, probably will not look that great. If it were my hard earned money, I don't think spending $17,000 extra on a pick-up that will depreciate in real dollars of value everyday is smart just to have a diesel. I am sure others may disagree, but thats my .02. I think the 6.0 motor in those trucks is a good overall value, and the diesel option is way over rated and priced as well. Best of luck with your purchase.


$17,000, Huh??????????????????


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

cretebaby;806733 said:


> $17,000, Huh??????????????????


The difference in price is $12,000 and the less expensive one comes with a plow, worth $5,000=$17,000.

I would buy the gas one for sure.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Do you guys think $32,000 for a 09 3500HD W/T with a fisher 8' plow is a good deal? That's what I'm looking at now...


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Does W/T mean stripper?


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

My dad has an 08 2500HD gasser, auto 3.73's. he gets about 11 MPG unloaded ( he has a heavy foot) and about 9 MPG mixed between towing the bobcat and just normal city driving. If u do get new truck i suggest rear airbags just because the truck looks a whole lot better towing the trailer when it's sitting level instead of back end heavy. he also has a 7 6 Boss on the front end and the truck pushes very well


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

2005_Sierra;806776 said:


> My dad has an 08 2500HD gasser, auto 3.73's. he gets about 11 MPG unloaded ( he has a heavy foot) and about 9 MPG mixed between towing the bobcat and just normal city driving. If u do get new truck i suggest rear airbags just because the truck looks a whole lot better towing the trailer when it's sitting level instead of back end heavy.


Hmmm... anyone else have input on the MPG's with the 3.73's versus 4.10's?

As for the arse being low- I think the 3500HD has more of a rake than I've ever seen on a truck lol- I should be ok but thanks for the suggestion.

My truck now gets about 11MPG's mixed- I was hoping for more than that with a new truck!


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*cretebaby*



cretebaby;806733 said:


> $17,000, Huh??????????????????


Do you still have an issue with my math calculation? Thats the approx.price difference I come up with by the time you put a plow on the D-Max since the gasser comes with a plow at the cost of $31,000.


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

My 02 2500hd 6.0l Ext Cab 4x4 3:73 got 13 city and 15 Highway empty. Pulling the racecar at 70 down the highway 8.5

My 05 2500hd 6.0l Ext Cab 4x4 4:11 gets 10 city. Not sure on highway never really checked it. Maybe 12??? Towing the dump trailer is probably close to the 8 like the other.

My 05 Crewcab Duramax 2500hd 4x4 3.73 got 15 city 18 highway. Around 11 towing


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

i was in your situation once. Had a 99F250 that needed repairs sometime, but I didn't owe anything on it. Bought a new 07 NBS 2500, 30k with plow. So now, I get to pay that for five years. And it doesn't make me any more money than the 99 did. The question I have is, are you financing the full thing, or just part. Just want to make sure you are doing the right thing.

As for the motor. Get the gas. It'll be fine unless your pulling something like a mini-ex around all day.


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

gd8boltman;806605 said:


> to me there is around a $17,000 price difference after you put the plow on the diesel. By the time you wear out the gas motor you will have depreciated the truck on your taxes, it will be several years old, worked hard, probably will not look that great. If it were my hard earned money, I don't think spending $17,000 extra on a pick-up that will depreciate in real dollars of value everyday is smart just to have a diesel. I am sure others may disagree, but thats my .02. I think the 6.0 motor in those trucks is a good overall value, and the diesel option is way over rated and priced as well. Best of luck with your purchase.


How the hell you get 17K

my nephew paid 28K for his 07 nbs 2500 reg cab gasser
I paid 34k for my reg cab dmax..We got the trucks 1 month apart. Both are LT1's
His has cab lights and stering wheel controls for the radio, mine dont. 
The dmax ally is not a 17k upgrade...


----------



## BuckeyeSiteWork (Dec 23, 2008)

I have an 08 2500HD 6.0 4:10 AllisonTrans. i dont think ive ever had better than 10 mpg out of a tank. i pull a trailer most of the time. the mpg is pretty consistent loaded at around 8 whether or not i have my 6500lb skidsteer or my 11000lb mini hoe on. there are days i haul the hoe and wish for more power but i dont believe the difference in price is worth it. i push with a 7.5 pro plus w/ western wings, and never had any problems.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

BuckeyeSiteWork;807406 said:


> I have an 08 2500HD 6.0 4:10 AllisonTrans. i dont think ive ever had better than 10 mpg out of a tank. i pull a trailer most of the time. the mpg is pretty consistent loaded at around 8 whether or not i have my 6500lb skidsteer or my 11000lb mini hoe on. there are days i haul the hoe and wish for more power but i dont believe the difference in price is worth it. i push with a 7.5 pro plus w/ western wings, and never had any problems.


unless your truck is a dmax it is not a allison iirc. maybe B&B will chime in but i think i'm correct


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*My bowtie*



My bowtie;807396 said:


> How the hell you get 17K
> 
> my nephew paid 28K for his 07 nbs 2500 reg cab gasser
> I paid 34k for my reg cab dmax..We got the trucks 1 month apart. Both are LT1's
> ...


I just read the first post...., and added about $6,000 for the plow that is not on the D-Max.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Okay- is there any dramatic difference is the towing capability of the truck with the 3.73's versus the 4.10's?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

2005_Sierra;807442 said:


> unless your truck is a dmax it is not a allison iirc. maybe B&B will chime in but i think i'm correct


Could be an 8.1 with the Alli, but more likely the 6L90. Didn't GM dump the 8.1?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

2005_Sierra;807442 said:


> unless your truck is a dmax it is not a allison iirc. maybe B&B will chime in but i think i'm correct


You sir are correct. Allison's only behind the D-max...or the D-max and 8.1 gas engine in the classic body.



2COR517;807496 said:


> Didn't GM dump the 8.1?


Sure did. No 8.1's available in the NBS. Cheaper to remove it from the line up than make it emission compliant.


----------



## BuckeyeSiteWork (Dec 23, 2008)

2005_Sierra;807442 said:


> unless your truck is a dmax it is not a allison iirc. maybe B&B will chime in but i think i'm correct


Im almost certain its a 6speed allison auto. I had an identical 2006 model it did not have the allison, i was suprised the 08 did have it. ill have to check


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

KingDuramax;806901 said:


> My 02 2500hd 6.0l Ext Cab 4x4 3:73 got 13 city and 15 Highway empty. Pulling the racecar at 70 down the highway 8.5
> 
> My 05 2500hd 6.0l Ext Cab 4x4 4:11 gets 10 city. Not sure on highway never really checked it. Maybe 12??? Towing the dump trailer is probably close to the 8 like the other.
> 
> My 05 Crewcab Duramax 2500hd 4x4 3.73 got 15 city 18 highway. Around 11 towing


When numbers are that close and the duramax is so pricey it would take a long time to save money the way this kid is talking. If you can find a deal on the dmax its a different story.

I have a 4:11 ..6.0 dump that I pull a small trailer with everyday. I have put enough material in the back to know that the springs would give out before that engine trans combo wouldn't have enough power. I can;t imagine what a regular cab and body truck with that setup must be like. It definatley has balls.

Now the 8100 that thing must be a beast to drive around. I kinda want one of those to plow with.

Good luck and don't drag yourself down with payments. I've been making payments on a couple trucks and I think I am selling two and driving the one thats payed for from now on. The ones that are payed for and are a little banged up are sometimes the nicer ones.
Then again I had people tell me that and it took four years of payments to believe them.

Good luck


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

BuckeyeSiteWork;807749 said:


> Im almost certain its a 6speed allison auto. I had an identical 2006 model it did not have the allison, i was suprised the 08 did have it. ill have to check


Of course it's a six speed but that does not make it an Allison, it's a 6L90. So don't lay any money on a bet. :salute:


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

If you can afford to make payments, Chevy and GMC are doing $4,000 cash or 0% financing on any 2009 2500's left.

http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2009/09/save-big-bucks-on-09-pickups.html


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

mkwl;807487 said:


> Okay- is there any dramatic difference is the towing capability of the truck with the 3.73's versus the 4.10's?


I do notice a difference in towing with the 4:10 over the 3:73 would I call it dramatic no. I'll put it to you this way. If I was to order a truck tomorrow it would have 3:73s. the gas mileage would benefit me more than the towing difference.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Buy a Cummings!!! you can get one in a Decent quad set up for 34k. Check Ebay. Unless you are a Die Hard chevy guy. The power is intense on the cummins. I have never driven a new chevy. But I know my truck can smoke them off line and on Highway with out any issues. cant hurt to drive and test out a Dodge. gota love the 100k warranty on motor. ANd I have no idea what these people are talking about extra maitnence. A $8 fuel filter every 10k? They are so easy to change. i do about 12-13k miles per year and I change my oil twice a year with the Rottella Syn. My oil change cost is about $90 So my total maintnece is less than 200 a year. A gasser is oil every 4k at $40 a whack. So thats $120 a year. But once that Chevy needs to be tuned you will pass the Diesel in yearly cost. Oh yeah and Fuel mileage is much better. I get 16mpg on average. But I am heavy footed and blow smoke at people. Just a thought. cant hurt to drive a CTD. The low end power is intense. I looked at a Chevy Dmax once and was impressed with the tranny and power of it. But if the numbers are not there on a Dmax for under 40k you can get a Dodge Quad nicely equiped


----------

